# European Delivery Dealer Recommendation in NJ (or PA/NY)



## thejman (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking for a dealership recommendation for European Delivery in NJ (preferably), PA, or NY. Will be my first BMW! Any help much appreciated!


----------



## milkncrackas (Aug 28, 2011)

Contact Ricki Shamen at BMW of Tenafly (NJ). ~10 emails and 1 visit to the office and I was picking up a Z4 in Munich. Highly recommended.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

You will get many recommendations for Ricki, including mine :thumbup: She has ED down cold. You couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## jcsayville (Feb 10, 2012)

I used Ricki and she was very experienced at ED. Picking up my new F10 on 6/29. Highly recommend.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

+1 for Ricki. She's the best.


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

+1 for Ricki - going to sign the papers with her this Saturday, first ED on July 9th!


----------



## thejman (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you very much.....I will contact her when the time gets a little closer!!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

A friend of mine has done 6 ED's with Mark Carvalho of JMK BMW in Springfield. I also did mine with him. Easiest car buying experience I have ever had. Also the most responsive car salesmen I've ever seen. He's no BS.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

323power said:


> A friend of mine has done 6 ED's with Mark Carvalho of JMK BMW in Springfield. I also did mine with him. Easiest car buying experience I have ever had. Also the most responsive car salesmen I've ever seen. He's no BS.


+1 I also used Mark ,4 ED's every one went as smooth as silk. Mark is a real car guy and knows BMW's inside and out Never had one problem with JMK in Sales, Service and Certified BMW Body Shop in all the years I've been going to them. They are one of the reasons I stay with BMW. Good luck:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Also at JMK is Manny Antunes, who knows the BMW line inside and out, especially the M cars. He responds to e-mails immediately, and is very respectful of the customer. He knows the ED process and was very helpful to me on my recent ED. Highly recommended.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

+1 for Mark Carvalho, excellent salesman and big fan of BMW, you can't go wrong with him. Have done 5 EDs with him for myself and other family members, all were very smooth and stress free.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

+10 for Ricki Shamen hands down!!!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

I used Ivan Romero( a sponser here) .. also a friend of mine used Ivan as well for our Euro deliveries and everything went perfectly. He has tons of experience doing these so I highly recommend Ivan in Bloomfield NJ. You can do most of your transactions via phone, email except signing the PO which has to be done in person and re delivery.
BMW OF Bloomfield


----------



## thejman (Jun 26, 2012)

Great, thank you everyone***8230;.I***8217;m looking to take initial delivery in early November so I***8217;ll place an order end of July / early August.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

thejman said:


> Great, thank you everyone&#8230;..I'm looking to take initial delivery in early November so I'll place an order end of July / early August.


When you contact Ricki (and I was her first ever European Delivery and have purchased over 12 BMWs from her since), tell her that you found her name here at Bimmerfest.

It's never too early to contact her btw - the earlier you start the process, the greater the likelihood of locking in the date you want/need.


----------



## thejman (Jun 26, 2012)

JSpira said:


> When you contact Ricki (and I was her first ever European Delivery and have purchased over 12 BMWs from her since), tell her that you found her name here at Bimmerfest.
> 
> It's never too early to contact her btw - the earlier you start the process, the greater the likelihood of locking in the date you want/need.


I'll be sure to mention I found her (and the others) at bimmerfest! That's great you have purchased over 12 BMWs from her...she really must be good! I'm excited for my first....an F30 335i xdrive!


----------



## Fuenfer (Apr 24, 2004)

Mike Messinger at Park Ave BMW. He's handled two of my deliveries so far, and both have been absolutely smooth transactions.


----------



## alexg456 (Apr 12, 2012)

A lot of people recommend Ricki. I spoke to her in person when I was shopping around, and she indeed was very knowledgeable. BUT...she was also $500 more expensive than the deal I ended up with from Mike Wendroff from BMW Morristown, and mentioning that you found her name on Bimmerfest is not going to get you any discount. So, just FYI.


----------



## thejman (Jun 26, 2012)

alexg456 said:


> A lot of people recommend Ricki. I spoke to her in person when I was shopping around, and she indeed was very knowledgeable. BUT...she was also $500 more expensive than the deal I ended up with from Mike Wendroff from BMW Morristown, and mentioning that you found her name on Bimmerfest is not going to get you any discount. So, just FYI.


Thanks Alexg456,

Morristown BMW would be perfect for me. I am price sensitive and would hope to get the best deal possible since I will be a very low maintenance customer. I know exactly what I want and could place an order tonight if the price was right!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

+1 for Ivan Romero at Bloomfield BMW. Good luck!


----------

